# Wallijig's Trailer Mod



## Wallijig (Jul 5, 2011)

I wanted to make my trailer more user friendly for unloading in shallow water. I added rollers, Side guides that stick up so can see trailer behind my pickup &help guide boat on, built a walking ramp out of old set of running boards. I also to reduce rock chips diamond plated around outsides of frame. On top of guides I installed small LED lights.


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 5, 2011)

I also installed diamond plate on fenders & built enclosure to install LED lighting





Got tired of lic plate breaking off unloading in shallow water, so got truck mud flap, cut it to fit plate, and mounted it on to plate bracket.





Used extra to make small mud flats for each side.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 5, 2011)

You have a very nice looking trailer. I'm going to give your mud-flap lic plate holder a try.


----------



## TNtroller (Jul 5, 2011)

rock chips no more! =D>


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks. 
Other thing you see is a eyebolt on back left side of trailer. I use this for unloading where there is no dock. Where there maybe deeper water. 
I have heavy rope cut length about 1' longer then boat with quick snaps at end end. Just before I back into water, I hook to eye bolt & other end on eye bolt at front of boat. I back up til boat floats, hit bakes boat floats back, drive ahead slowly pull boat up to shore, & unhook from trailer. Pretty quick & easy when one is alone.

I also have another idea I am working on. Making my own boat ramp that stores under my trailer.  
I taking some aluminum running boards that are 8'-10' long having 2' pieces welded on at slight angle. making slots for them under trailer for storage. (Like ramps on would use to load a quad in back of pickup, but longer pieces out from angled part so will hold on shore line better, and store them like ramps would you would see stored on a car trailer) These also would be able to stake down so they stay in place. 
These are going to be for launching at places there may have cut back or to rocky/muddy for my small trailer tires.


----------



## azekologi (Jul 13, 2011)

Wall-

=D> First, the trailer is absolutely gorgeous! You did a first-class job.

Second, an eye-hook for quick, self-launch?!? :shock: Integrated ramps for bad launches! :shock: :shock: Man, this stuff is genius!

I'm doing some mods to my trailer over the next week, I think I might just have to _borrow_ some of your awesomeness!!

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## wihil (Jul 13, 2011)

I really like that running board idea - now I need to start looking for some of those. I've been too lucky walking the frame, I'm due to go in sooner than later.

C


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice job, now you'll need theft insurance!
Anyway, I want to build another flatbed utility trailer using your "running board" material. Do you have a source? I could use the dimensions of the material if you wouldn't mind posting them. Also, is it about 48" between your fenders?
Thx


----------



## Wallijig (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry just noticed reply.
The running boards I got off old pickup at my parents farm. It's old standard running board you would have seen on pickup. 
I would measure it for you but sold boat & trailer & got different one. People that bought it are taking to Texas.


----------

